# Dontcha wish you could ride like a girl?



## Trekchick (Jul 6, 2008)

I know that all you AZ boyz  have your egos in tact, so.......it won't bug you when I say, Rachel Atherton can kick your butt!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I wish I could ride like her and she can kick my butt anytime!


----------



## Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

I would do very bad things to her bu.......


what?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

never really contemplated whether or not I'd like to ride like a girl....

.....however I have contemplated what it might be like to be the seat on a girl's bicylce


----------



## Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> never really contemplated whether or not I'd like to ride like a girl....
> 
> .....however I have contemplated what it might be like to be the seat on a girl's bicylce


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

You should know that you can't put the words 'ride' and 'girl' in the same sentence around here and have anyone take the post seriously. 

Most of us probably read it more like this:


Trekchick said:


> *Dontcha wish you could ride this girl?*
> 
> I know that all you AZ boyz  have your penises in tact, so.......it won't bug you when I say, Rachel Atherton wants to take yours in her butt!!


----------



## jack97 (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^   Damn, how did you do that?

Anyone notice the buck tooth on Racheal.....it got my mind going.... 

Got to stop before I get into trouble.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

GUILTY !!!!!!!!!!!! 

I read it the  WAY i Wanted TO


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Ah, the creativity and joy to be found among my friends here at AZ.
I'm not surprised, nor offended.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Ah, the creativity and joy to be found among my friends here at AZ.
> I'm not surprised, nor offended.



Somehow I didn't think you'd be surprised, and I'm glad you're not offended.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Ah, the creativity and joy to be found among my friends here at AZ.
> I'm not surprised, nor offended.



Trek You ARE   an American Original --   keep on keepin on -- ps   Howz the wrist doing ?


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Who's doing who to what now?

I'm glad I can ride like me, otherwise, I wouldn't be feeling much like myself.  Kind of an existenstial dilema.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, harry smelly chicks with buck teeth don't do it for me.  Hey to each there own.


----------

